# Busco Beach



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

is anyone going to Busco Beach on Nov. 14th? lmk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i was planning a ride but its not definite


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok well a few of us are going. if you go you can text me or call and maybe we can meet up or something. 434-210-0093


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds good ill let you know


----------

